# Ant Problem



## base64 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello! I got my first Tegu recently and while I already have had an ant problem this summer in my kitchen, they have now found my Tegu cage and swarm his food shortly after I put it in there.

I've tried vacuuming really well and wiping down the sides of the cages with water but they always come back. Does anyone have an idea to control them that doesn't include poison?


----------



## Zombree (Sep 16, 2014)

As long as he doesn't have free roam around the outside of his cage where he could get access to the stuff, sprinkle some crushed bay leaves around the outside of his enclosure. It would work in your kitchen too  or some boric acid powder, it's great pest control but is inert so it won't harm a human or a pet if they consume a little bit (still wouldn't recommend eating it though ) you could also put the enclosure on blocks or something to raise it off the ground a bit if it isn't already, and spray down the outside with rubbing alcohol (with your Gu not inside it of course, it's pretty smelly till it dries.) Hope that helps! I've had to endure the ant battle before in my last place with some of my other reptiles. Haven't seen any here yet, fingers crossed I won't either!


----------



## marydd (Sep 16, 2014)

I have heard lemons work great. Here is a copied list of ideas I found that seem reasonable.
Top 5 Natural Repellents
If you don’t manage to find the nest, you can sprinkle cayenne pepper near the opening where ants enter you home. This is the most effective natural repellent. One more option is blending water and citrus peelings in a food processor or blender. Lemon peelings are the most effective. However, lemon can also be used in a quite different way: take its juice and mix with water. Pour in a spray bottle and spray the mixture on the places, where you used to see ants. Placing instant grits along the path of the ants is another effective repellent. Eating grits ants start dying as grits work as dehydrators, absorbing all the water for ants’ bodies. The safest homemade remedy is a mixture of water and white vinegar. Spray the substance along the paths of the ants that are coming to your place. Other effective products are cinnamon, pepper, strong perfumes, cream of tartar, tea tree oil, etc. Mixing them with water and spraying all around, you will get rid of ants in a few days.
Read more: http://pestkill.org/ants/house/


----------



## base64 (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks, I'm going to start by raising the cage on something, and then use the water and white vinegar. I'll let you know how it works in case anyone else has this problem as bad as I do.


----------

